# Conseil pour achat Mac Pro d'occasion



## esquisse1 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je possède actuellement un Power PC G5 2 x 1.8 GHz avec 4Go de RAM.
J'utilise exclusivement Photoshop CS4,Lightroom 2.7 et In Design.En observant le moniteur d'activité,je me rend compte que j'arrive vite au taquet niveau RAM,lorsque j'utilise Photoshop et LR simultanément.Depuis mon acquisition d'un 5DMKII et ses 21MP,mon G5 a(encore plus) du mal(et moi aussi).Lorsque je me retrouve avec Photoshop ouvert sur un fichier avec des calques, le tout pesant 500 à 600 Mo,ça le fait pas trop (reboot toutes les 2 heures),sans parler des proc qui sont à 100 % lorsque j'applique un filtre....
Ma question :
N'ayant pas actuellement les moyens d'investir dans un Mac Pro neuf dernier cri :casse:,quel serait selon vous le modele d'occasion qui conviendrait pour mon utilisation décrite ci dessus.Et la question finale :dans quelle fourchette de prix ma solution "occasion" se situe ?

Merci d 'avance


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je partirai sur les modèles MP 2008; j'ai regardé les PA, je trouve les MP un peu chers, entre 1300 et 2000, beaucoup de modèles 2006-2007.
Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur le refurb également. N'exclus peut être pas trop vite les iMac (à voir aussi sur le refurb).


----------



## PO_ (6 Septembre 2010)

j'approuve totalement le collègue. Les MacPro 2008 me semblent avoir le meilleur rapport qualité-prix. Ce sont d'excellentes machines, rapides et bien foutues. J'ai un 2008 (8x 2,8 GHZ, 16 GO de RAM et 4 To de disques durs. 

Vu le prix de la RAM, assez correct, ne pas hésiter à le "gaver", pour éviter de swapper ...

Les iMacs actuels, sont également des "bêtes de guerre", question puissance, dnoc, jeter un oeil de temps en temps sur le Refurb, est une bonne idée. UN modèle 27" i5 rapide (plus de 3 GHz), vous donnera pleine satisfaction ...


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur le refurb également.


Mac Pro reconditionné 2,26 Ghz Xeon Intel 8 curs :2549 euros 
Je pensais plutôt taper dans les 1500 
Merci  Sly54


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2010)

Oui, sur le refurb (je viens d'y aller) les MP sont chers. C'est pur ça qu'il faut rechercher en occasion, mais pas sûr qu'il y ait tant que ça des machines de 2008, ce sont de bonnes bécanes et leurs possesseurs ne les vendent pas (encore) N'est ce pas PO_ ? 

Les iMacs sur le refurb commentent à un peu moins de 1200 euros (modèle 21"), vu que tu as déjà un écran ça peut être une solution largement envisageable


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Septembre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> j'approuve totalement le collègue. Les MacPro 2008 me semblent avoir le meilleur rapport qualité-prix. Ce sont d'excellentes machines, rapides et bien foutues. J'ai un 2008 (8x 2,8 GHZ, 16 GO de RAM et 4 To de disques durs.


2008,C'est ce type là ? :Intel Xeon (Quadri-coeurs) 2,8 GHz
                                   Intel Xeon (Quadri-coeurs) 2,8 GHz, 3 GHz, 3,2 GHz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Les iMacs sur le refurb commentent à un peu moins de 1200 euros (modèle 21"), vu que tu as déjà un écran ça peut être une solution largement envisageable


J'ai 2 écrans,22" et 24"


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Septembre 2010)

Alors là, je pense pas que tu puisses utiliser plus d'un écran sur un iMac, donc ça peut te poser problème. Mais au niveau puissance, un iMac entrerait dans ton budget et surpasserait amplement ton PowerMac. Et en regardant sur le Refurb, tu trouverait de puissantes machines dans ton budget. 

Pour les Mac Pro, j'ai peur qu'il y ait peu de 2008 sur le marché de l'occasion, et je crains que les modèles précédents ne soient trop chers pour ce qu'ils apporteraient.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> 2008,C'est ce type là ? :Intel Xeon (Quadri-coeurs) 2,8 GHz
> Intel Xeon (Quadri-coeurs) 2,8 GHz, 3 GHz, 3,2 GHz


Oui, correct.



esquisse1 a dit:


> J'ai 2 écrans,22" et 24"


aie ! Come dit au dessus, c'est un écran de trop; mais bon, en contre partie tu récupère l'écran de l'iMac


----------



## PO_ (6 Septembre 2010)

à *Sly54*, tu m'étonne que je ne suis pas prêt de vendre mon MacPro 2008. Même si l'on m'en proposait le prix d'achat, je le garderais. Je ne tiens pas à rajouter un paquet de sous pour avoir une machine à fréquence d'horloge inférieure, et une vraie fortune pour une fréquence à peine supérieure. Il n'est que de lire le test qui vient de paraître sur Mac Gé concernant l'iMac i5 bi-coeur à 3,6 GHz, pour se rendre compte que dans la plupart des cas, la multiplication des coeurs n'est que de la poudre aux yeux.


Pour en revenir à notre propos, le 24" rajouté en écran secondraire sur l'iMac 27", ça doit bien le faire, je pense.

Comme le précise DarkMoineau, les modèles antérieurs sont vraiment trop chers pour ce qu'ils proposent, et le modèle 2006 est à "fuir", si je peux me permettre.


----------



## lat dior (6 Septembre 2010)

heureux possesseur d'un macpro 2008 (2.8 ghz), je confirme :
à ce jour, pas de "gap" qui incite à changer pour les derniers modèles


----------



## daffyb (6 Septembre 2010)

voir ce type d'accessoire pour brancher 2 écrans à un iMac : http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/dh2go/


----------



## PO_ (6 Septembre 2010)

yess, mais bon, à 250&#8364; le modèle pour rajouter 2 écrans et 375 &#8364; pour 3 écrans, ça alourdit bien la facture d'un iMac ...


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci à tous pour ces précieux conseils ,
Je vais guetter du côté des petites annonces si un MP de 2008 se présente....


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Septembre 2010)

lat dior a dit:


> heureux possesseur d'un macpro 2008 (2.8 ghz), je confirme :
> à ce jour, pas de "gap" qui incite à changer pour les derniers modèles




Surtout que 2008 et 2009 peuvent avoir le GPU des 2010, ce qui réduit le "gap" ^^.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (8 Septembre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> à *Sly54*,  le modèle 2006 est à "fuir", si je peux me permettre.



Pourquoi dis-tu ça ? Mon MacPro 2006 2x2Ghz avec sa 5870 HD et son raid 0 s'en sort plutôt bien !
Mieux quand j'y aurai greffé deux Xeons de 3Ghz...

Cet ordi est une horloge : jamais un plantage, jamais une panne, et pourtant, je l'ai déjà pas mal bidouillé !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2010)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Pourquoi dis-tu ça ? Mon MacPro 2006 2x2Ghz avec sa 5870 HD et son raid 0 s'en sort plutôt bien


Rien à voir avec la qualité de la machine, regarde les citations :


DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pour les Mac Pro, j'ai peur qu'il y ait peu de 2008 sur le marché de l'occasion, et *je crains que les modèles précédents ne soient trop chers pour ce qu'ils apporteraient*.





PO_ a dit:


> Comme le précise DarkMoineau,* les modèles antérieurs sont vraiment trop chers pour ce qu'ils proposent*, et le modèle 2006 est à "fuir", si je peux me permettre.


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2010)

Au niveau processeur, un Mac Pro 2006 est largué par les derniers iMac, les Mac Pro 2008/2009 et le Nehalem 2010 de base non.


----------



## PO_ (9 Septembre 2010)

voila ce que je voulais dire, en parlant de "fuir". Il ne peut certes pas tenir la distance par rapport à un Octocore 2,8 GHz de 2008. Par contre, le gap est moindre entre les 2008 et les modèles 2009 et 2010.


----------



## esquisse1 (27 Septembre 2010)

Je fais remonter ce fil 
Un ami va se séparer d'un MP early 2008 2,8 Ghz,8 Go de ram,1 hdd de 320Go,la côte de Mac2sell donne  1680&#8364;.(Il l'a acheté neuf 2700&#8364;,début 2008)
Selon vous,cette cote est : juste?,sur évaluée?,sous évaluée?
la côte sur un site US le met à 1100 $,ça fait une sacrée différence,non?
(ce qui est écrit plus haut est juste :des 2006 à la pelle en occase,mais point de 2008 )
Merci à vous


----------



## lat dior (27 Septembre 2010)

la fourchette de prix entre macsell et le site us me semble correcte,
même si les vendeurs sont souvent au-dessus des côtes d'occasion.

penses aussi au fait que pour de l'occasion (ou du neuf), tu auras toujours un "surcoût" : 
achat d'un disque dur interne supplémentaire, par exemple.

si en plus, tu connais bien le vendeur (un ami, dis-tu), 
cela suppose que ce soit une bonne offre (macpro en bon état, etc.), alors n'hésites pas.

les macpro 2008 d'occase se font rares, comme tu l'as constaté,
et c'est vraiment une bonne bécane qui a encore beaucoup de ressources et d'avenir.
tu ne devrais pas regretter ton investissement


----------



## PO_ (27 Septembre 2010)

en tant que possesseur de MacPRo 2008, je trouverais que cette cote est sous-évalées si je voulais vendre ma machine, par contre, du point de vue de l'acheteur, ce me semble être une bonne affaire.


----------



## esquisse1 (27 Septembre 2010)

Donc,si mon ami me le laisse à 1500  ,je fonce......


----------



## lat dior (27 Septembre 2010)

sir, yes sir...!


----------



## esquisse1 (27 Septembre 2010)

lat dior a dit:


> sir, yes sir...!



alors,pas de doutes ! 
(a ce prix la,je ne vois que des modèles 2006 dans les petites annonces)


----------



## esquisse1 (29 Septembre 2010)

rassurez moi 
Je vais vraiment voir la difference entre mon PMG5 2x1,8 Ghz, 4 Go de ram et le MP 3.1 8Go de ram ?
Parce que la,je traite des fichiers du 5 DMKII en raw sous lightroom *et* Photoshop (ouverts ensembles) et ça rame de chez rame.... :afraid:


----------



## sofad (29 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que tu seras satisfait tellement le MP est supérieur en performance à ton G5 !!
Par contre quelles versions de Photoshop et Lightroom as-tu ?
Renseigne toi quand même sur le forum pour savoir si elle tourneront encore sur le MP si il est avec Snow Leopard. Peut-être que ça marche bien quelque soit les versions je ne connais pas assez, mais ça ne coûte rien de se renseigner pour être sur à 100%


----------



## lat dior (29 Septembre 2010)

pffff.... quel billeux 
encore une fois pas d'inquiétude:
le macpro est un monstre
avec un minimum de ram, rien de lui résistera
ne cherche pas à comparer les performances par rapport à ton g5


----------



## PO_ (29 Septembre 2010)

et vu le prix de la RAM, je ne saurais trop conseiller de monter à 16 Go. De plus, en le payant une somme aussi "modeste", on peut encore le booster en mettant un SSD pour le démarrage et les applications. SYncope garantie en cas de comparaison avec le bon vieux G5. 

J'ai un collègue qui est passé d'un PowerMac G5 2x2 GHZ, à un iMac i7 2,8 GHZ Quadcore. Il ne tarit pas d'éloge sur sa nouvelle machine. Alors, un G52x 1.8 ...


----------



## esquisse1 (29 Septembre 2010)

Ben,me voilà rassuré...
Reste plus que le feu vert de mon ami,il réfléchit au modèle qu'il va prendre (MP ou Imac),une fois qu'il sera décidé,à moi le MP 2008 
Lorsque ça sera fait, Je vous ferai un retour.ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un


----------



## PO_ (29 Septembre 2010)

s'il prend un iMac, même un i7, il risque d'être juste un peu déçu. Le différentiel de performance n'est pas monstrueux, et ne justifie pas selon moi, de perdre 1000 &#8364; sur le prix d'achat de son MacPro ...


----------



## esquisse1 (29 Septembre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> s'il prend un iMac, même un i7, il risque d'être juste un peu déçu. Le différentiel de performance n'est pas monstrueux, et ne justifie pas selon moi, de perdre 1000  sur le prix d'achat de son MacPro ...


Ben, justement,il regarde (entre autre) du côté du i7 pour faire du montage HD


----------



## PO_ (30 Septembre 2010)

à mon humble avis, s'ilveut obtenir un différentiel de puissance suffisant, c'est du côté du Mac Pro 6 coeurs à 3,33 GHz qu'il faut regarder. Le modèle est pas évident à trouver sur l'apple Store, il faut prendre le premier modèle à 4 coeurs, et choisir personnaliser. 

Enfin, moi, c'est celui que je prendrais aujourd'hui si je devais changer mon bien-aimé Mac Pro2008.


----------



## esquisse1 (30 Septembre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> à mon humble avis, s'ilveut obtenir un différentiel de puissance suffisant, c'est du côté du Mac Pro 6 coeurs à 3,33 GHz qu'il faut regarder.
> .


avec 8o de ram,ça fait tout de même pas loin de 4000  (un peu moins du double de l' i7)
Il faut que je l'aide à se décider,j'attends son MP,moi


----------



## PO_ (30 Septembre 2010)

d'accord avec toi, mais tant qu'à changer, autant changer et voir réellement la différence, non ?

Quant à la RAM, faut surtout pas l'acheter sur l'AppleStore où elle est vraiment trop chère.

SI c'est dans le cadre d'un achat professionnel, le facteur prix entre un peu moins en considération, car d'une part, l'achat est amortissable, et d'autre part, on peut, éventuellement, récupérer la TVA ...

Il faut aussi envisager la pérennité de l'investissement. Un MacPro 6 cores durera potentiellement plus longtemps qu'un iMac (avant d'être "périmé", hein, pas avant de tomber en panne).

De toute façon, quel que soit son choix, je pense que c'est toi qui fera la meilleure affaire


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2010)

Je crois que le problème de la RAM sur l'App Store c'est qu'ils achètent un stock et gardent un prix fixe: donc après on peut être gagnant ou perdant selon l'évolution des cours.


----------



## PO_ (1 Octobre 2010)

gagnant ?????, j'ai jamais vu ça. Leurs prix sont et ont toujours été du plus délirant. Il n'y a qu'à aller voir le prix de l'extension *32 Go pour le Mac Pro ... Sur AppleStore, 3550 &#8364; TTC *pour passer de 6x1 Go à 8 x 4Go. DOnc, en théorie ils "déduisent" le prix de la 1 Go ... et malgré tout, ça fait 3 550 &#8364; ...

*Chez MacRam Direct : 1400$ soit 1027 &#8364; Hors taxes* certes, mais bon, d'une part on peut encore allègrement rajouter 19,6 %, on sera encore loin du compte. Et d'autre part, il peut arriver que le colis ne soit pas taxé (une chance sur 2, en gros) ...

*Chez Mac Way = 8 x 160&#8364; = 1280 &#8364; TTC ...*


----------



## Sly54 (1 Octobre 2010)

PO_ : 100% d'accord avec toi ! 

Concernant le prix de la RAM chez Aplle, soit on est perdant, soit perdant fort, voire perdant très fort


----------



## smosse (3 Octobre 2010)

Lorsque que l'on parle de Lightroom et Photoshop on exclu les imac et leur ecrans brillants 
Donc MP pas le choix


----------



## esquisse1 (3 Octobre 2010)

smosse a dit:


> Lorsque que l'on parle de Lightroom et Photoshop on exclu les imac et leur ecrans brillants
> Donc MP pas le choix


C'est vrai,pour le traitement d'images,le glossy,c'est le mal.......:style:


----------



## daffyb (3 Octobre 2010)

smosse a dit:


> Lorsque que l'on parle de Lightroom et Photoshop on exclu les imac et leur ecrans brillants
> Donc MP pas le choix



rien n'empêche d'avoir un second écran


----------



## smosse (4 Octobre 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> rien n'empêche d'avoir un second écran


 
j'y avais pensé aussi mais pour avoir la grosse conf core i7 Quad: l'ecran de base fait 27" ca prends bcp de place pour un ecran que je nutiliserai pas


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

Bon,ca y est mon ami me vend son MP early 2008, 8Go de ram pour........1100 &#8364;


----------



## PO_ (6 Octobre 2010)

très très bonne affaire ..... ! Et il a pris quoi, lui ?


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> très très bonne affaire ..... ! Et il a pris quoi, lui ?


Il ne me l'a pas encore dit.je n'ai eu qu'un sms pour le MP.
il doit rester 2 emplacements vides pour la ram ,je pense rajouter 2x4Go,mais j'ai lu qu'il valait mieux 3x que 2 x,qu'en est t-il?


----------



## daffyb (6 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Il ne me l'a pas encore dit.je n'ai eu qu'un sms pour le MP.
> il doit rester 2 emplacements vides pour la ram ,je pense rajouter 2x4Go,mais j'ai lu qu'il valait mieux 3x que 2 x,qu'en est t-il?


il vaut mieux pour la vitesse avoir un multiple de 3, parcontre, il vaut mieux avoir trop de ram que pas assez...


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> il vaut mieux pour la vitesse avoir un multiple de 3, parcontre, il vaut mieux avoir trop de ram que pas assez...


ok,mais les barettes ne sont elles pas appairées par 2 (pléonasme )?


----------



## PO_ (6 Octobre 2010)

C'est là que je ne comprends pas Apple qui nous sort un Appareil faisant du Triple Channel pour la mémoire, et qui  l'équipe de 4 ou 8 emplacements mémoire ... Je pense que le bon compromis c'est 3x4Go ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------

Attention, sur le 2008, c'est pas par 3 qu'elles vont les mémoires, c'est par 2 !


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> C'est là que je ne comprends pas Apple qui nous sort un Appareil faisant du Triple Channel pour la mémoire, et qui  l'équipe de 4 ou 8 emplacements mémoire ... Je pense que le bon compromis c'est 3x4Go ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------
> 
> Attention, sur le 2008, c'est pas par 3 qu'elles vont les mémoires, c'est par 2 !


Donc,pas le choix :2x4Go,sinon ?


----------



## PO_ (6 Octobre 2010)

2x4 Go
ou 2x4 + 2x2
ou 4x4Go


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> 2x4 Go
> ou 2x4 + 2x2
> ou 4x4Go


Sachant que mon futur MP est déja équipé de 4x1Go + 2x2Go,d'ou ma question pour rajouter 2x4Go dans les 2 emplacements libres


----------



## PO_ (6 Octobre 2010)

Toutes mes excuses je t'ai dis des conneries. Je me mélange les pinceaux à intervenir sur plusieurs fils où il est question de Mac pro 2008 et 2010.

Le Mac Pro 2008 8 coeurs a donc 8 emplacements mémoires. Donc oui, tu peux rajouter 2 x 4 Go. Mais, ce n'est peut-être pas utile d'acheter de la 4 Go. Il faudrait voir si 4 x 2 Go ne reviendraient pas moins chers que 2 x 4 Go. Auquel cas, tu vires 2 barrettes de 1 Go, et tu mets tes 4 barrettes de 2, et tu auras 16 Go. 

Il faudra bien lire le guide utilisateur, car il faut respecter un ordre de mise en place qui est parfaitement décris. De même, le guide est théoriquement présent sous forme de pdf sur le Mac. Donc, si pas de guide papier, imprimer la page correspondante avant d'ouvrir les entrailles du MAc..


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses je t'ai dis des conneries. Je me mélange les pinceaux à intervenir sur plusieurs fils où il est question de Mac pro 2008 et 2010.
> 
> Le Mac Pro 2008 8 coeurs a donc 8 emplacements mémoires. Donc oui, tu peux rajouter 2 x 4 Go. Mais, ce n'est peut-être pas utile d'acheter de la 4 Go. Il faudrait voir si 4 x 2 Go ne reviendraient pas moins chers que 2 x 4 Go. Auquel cas, tu vires 2 barrettes de 1 Go, et tu mets tes 4 barrettes de 2, et tu auras 16 Go.
> 
> Il faudra bien lire le guide utilisateur, car il faut respecter un ordre de mise en place qui est parfaitement décris. De même, le guide est théoriquement présent sous forme de pdf sur le Mac. Donc, si pas de guide papier, imprimer la page correspondante avant d'ouvrir les entrailles du MAc..


Merci pour tes conseils 
Visiblement 4x2Go et 2x4Go ,c'est a peu près le même prix


----------



## PO_ (6 Octobre 2010)

donc autant prendre 2x4, ça laisse encore la possibilité d'augmenter ultérieurement si besoin. Mais, avec 16 Go, ça m'étonnerait fort que tu en éprouves le besoin. 

SInon, tu vas mettre quoi comme écran dessus ?


----------



## fau6il (6 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Sachant que mon futur MP est déja équipé de 4x1Go + 2x2Go,d'ou ma question pour rajouter 2x4Go dans les 2 emplacements libres



_L'essentiel étant de bien remplir tous les slots. 
Avec l'ajout de 2 X 4 Go en plus, tu auras une mémoire plus que suffisante. _


----------



## esquisse1 (6 Octobre 2010)

Un Dell 2407WFPHC et un Dell 2209WA


----------



## esquisse1 (15 Octobre 2010)

Je remonte ce fil 
Normalement,j'aurais le MP la semaine prochaine 
J'ai parcouru les fils et je vais sans doute  lui mettre un ssd vertex2 120Go (pas d'incompatibilité,j'espère?)
Question :le ssd,plutôt dans l'emplacement du second lecteur ou dans la baie n°2 ?
Je suis impatient d'être à la semaine prochaine.....


----------



## cherryblue (15 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Je remonte ce fil
> Question :le ssd,plutôt dans l'emplacement du second lecteur ou dans la baie n°2 ?
> Je suis impatient d'être à la semaine prochaine.....




aucune importance, tu le mets dans la baie que tu veux

marrant tu vas avoir la même config que moi : mac pro early 2008 2,8 avec 16 gigas de ram et un ssd vertex.

En revanche j'ai troqué mon vertex contre un ssd OWC et donné mon vertex à mon MBP qui apprécie

Bref, tu vas avoir une vraie machine de guerre capable par exemple de faire tourner en parallèle plusieurs sessions d'OS virtualisés sans broncher


----------



## esquisse1 (15 Octobre 2010)

Quelle est la raison de ton passage vertex>owc ?


----------



## cherryblue (15 Octobre 2010)

les perf du Mercury OWC sont bien au-dessus du Vertex, et constantes en lecture / écriture








le vertex sur le MBP :







un disque dur à 7200 (Western Digital Green) sur le Mac Pro


----------



## esquisse1 (15 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> les perf du Mercury OWC sont bien au-dessus du Vertex, et constantes en lecture / écriture


A combien cela t est il revenu?(envoi usps?fedex?)


----------



## cherryblue (15 Octobre 2010)

très exactement 388,22 $ soit environ 270 euros lors de mon achat il y a 4 mois (frais de ports inclus)
attention ne surtout pas prendre l'envoi en UPS ou Fedex mais bien l'envoi classique USPS (moins cher d'ailleurs puisqu'il est de 8,23 $) et compter entre 10 et 15 jours pour le recevoir

il a bien baissé d'ailleurs puisqu'il est actuellement à 289,99 $ soit 207 euros ( moins cher que le Vertex en plus) http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/internal_storage/Mercury_Extreme_SSD_Sandforce/Solid_State_Pro

Prendre la version Extreme Pro et pas Extreme Pro RE (qui est utile apparemment uniquement pour mettre plusieurs disques en RAID, une partie (10 gigas je crois) servant à l'intégrité des données du RAID, donc de toute façon pas récupérables si tu veux pas faire un RAID de plusieurs SSD)


----------



## esquisse1 (15 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ces précisions 
tu as acheté l'adaptateur 2,5>3,5 chez eux ?


----------



## cherryblue (15 Octobre 2010)

Pour monter un disque 2,5 dans un mac pro, le mieux, c'est le sled, que tu trouveras chez macway par exemple : http://www.macway.com/fr/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=sled&submitButton.x=0&submitButton.y=0


----------



## esquisse1 (15 Octobre 2010)

J'avais vu ça :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00091791.html
mieux/pareil/moins bien que le sled de Macway pour 2x moins cher?


----------



## cherryblue (15 Octobre 2010)

aucune idée, faut voir si ça passe en dimensions dans le logement et que ça s'enfiche correctement dans le connecteur au fond de la baie.
Mais le système du boitier en plastique est dans ce cas inutile. Autant enficher directement le ssd dans le connecteur (il est léger donc ne bougera pas si tu déplaces pas le Mac), car ton boitier en plastique ne sera maintenu par rien à part par le fait d'être enfiché sur le connecteur et éventuellement de frotter contre le disque d'à côté....

j'avais d'ailleurs laissé le ssd enfiché directement sur le connecteur avant de tomber sur le sled Macway qui me semblait être la solution la plus propre. Après tu peux toujours fabriquer toi-même un sled pour le ssd avec un un des sled que tu utilises pas (vu que tu as 4 sled dans le mac pro) et une plaque de métal percé de 4 trous pour y visser le ssd d'une part et visser la plaque sur le sled


----------



## esquisse1 (16 Octobre 2010)

Pour revenir sur le ssd Mercury,il est garanti 3 ans.En cas de pépin durant cette période,c'est retour par courrier et échange ?
(Cette question peut vous paraitre stupide,mais je n'ai rien vu sur des utilisateurs français ayant eu recours au sav US)


----------



## esquisse1 (16 Octobre 2010)

OWC Mercury 120 Go commandé


----------



## PO_ (16 Octobre 2010)

Personnellement, je ne mettrais pas un SSD dans une des baies. Je préfère les garder pour les disques durs. De tout façon, chez moi, elles sont pleines 

Un ou 2 SSD peuvent tenir dans la seconde baie optique. Il doit falloir un tout petit peu bidouiller pour passer les connecteurs SATA de manière à les relier à la carte mère, mais ça doit pas être monstrueux. La faible consommation des SSD doit permettre d'en brancher 2 sur l'alimentation de la seconde baie avec un connecteur en Y.

Pour la fixation, bof, du velcro, et ho, ça roule. Un mac pro, ça se déménage pas tous les jours ... à moins de vouloir très rapidement se faire des bras de Schwarzenegger au mieux de sa forme


----------



## esquisse1 (17 Octobre 2010)

C'est le bon modèle d'adaptateur pour l'emplacement de la 2 eme baie des lecteurs optiques du MP early 2008?
les connecteurs sont déja en place comme sur le MP 2009?

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/MM35A52CMB/


----------



## PO_ (17 Octobre 2010)

L'adaptateur en lui-même est OK, mais tu n'as pas le câble nécessaire.
Il te faut rajouter ceci : 

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Micro Accessories/SATA18L/



Ou alors tu prends celui-ci : http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/MM352A52MP/

Pour 20&#8364; de plus tu as les adaptateurs et les câbles nécessaires pour 2 SSD.

C'est celui que je viens de me prendre, avec un Crucial C300 SSD 256 Go, et une carte vidéo 5770 (Marre d'attendre la disponibilité de la 5870 Mac, et pas envie de flasher une carte PC) ...


----------



## esquisse1 (17 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> L'adaptateur en lui-même est OK, mais tu n'as pas le câble nécessaire.
> Il te faut rajouter ceci :
> 
> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Micro Accessories/SATA18L/
> ...


Merci PO_ 
-Le modèle pour 2 ssd fonctionnera avec un seul ssd,n'est ce pas ?
-Le modèle pour un seul ssd ,il manque le cable que tu m'as indiqué plus celui ci,non? :
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Micro Accessories/SATAPA/

Est ce galère pour brancher ces cables sur le MP 2008 ?


----------



## cherryblue (17 Octobre 2010)

non c'est simple. Tu as 2 connecteurs sata sur la carte mere. Ils sont derrière le ventilateur de devant

il y a un tuto sur le site macsales http://eshop.macsales.com/installvideos/macpro_2009_esata/

là le tuto explique comment connecter une rallonge e-sata vers les emplacements arrières, mais l'opération est la même. Dans ton cas, il faudra faire passer les cables vers le haut, bien à gauche, et les faire remonter vers la baie du lecteur optique

Attention sur la mac pro 2008 (je ne sais pas pour le 2009) de bien prendre des connecteurs coudés ou alors très très courts car la place est juste une fois le ventilateur remonté


----------



## PO_ (17 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Merci PO_
> -Le modèle pour 2 ssd fonctionnera avec un seul ssd,n'est ce pas ?
> -Le modèle pour un seul ssd ,il manque le cable que tu m'as indiqué plus celui ci,non? :
> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Micro Accessories/SATAPA/
> ...



Ah ! oui effectivement, j'avais oublié ! bien vu, donc !. J'ai vérifié dans le kit que j'ai commandé, et il y a un adaptateur molex (alim PATA) vers 2 sorties alim SATA ...

Pour le montage, le passage du cable ne devrait pas être trop compliqué. 

J'ai choisi le Crucial 256 Go, car il est à un prix intéressant (550$ = 393). J'ai peur que 120 Go, ce soit un peu léger ... Et en plus, il semblerait que ce soit celui qui ait les meilleures caractéristiques en vitesse ...

Ça et la carte vidéo 5770, ça va bien booster les performances de mon MAcPRo ...


----------



## esquisse1 (17 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> Attention sur la mac pro 2008 (je ne sais pas pour le 2009) de bien prendre des connecteurs coudés ou alors très très courts car la place est juste une fois le ventilateur remonté


Merci cherryblue 
Les connecteurs du kit indiqué par PO_ te semblent corrects ?
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/MM352A52MP/
(c'est un kit "spécial 2006-2008",donc ça devrait aller,non?)


----------



## cherryblue (17 Octobre 2010)

le coudé passe sans problème. Les droits me semblent un poil long, mais si ce sont les câbles inclus dans le bundle de macsales, à mon avis c'est qu'ils passent aussi sans soucis, puisque les bundles qu'ils font sont très étudiés. Juste que toi, c'est pas pour faire passer le cable sous le bloc ventilo pour le ramener vers l'arrière du mac, mais le faire remonter vers le haut pour l'amener au bloc des lecteurs optiques. Donc tu auras pas la pliure du cable droit occasionnée par le passage sous le bloc ventilo


----------



## esquisse1 (18 Octobre 2010)

Bon,si je pars sur cet adaptateur dans la baie optique,j'aurais 2 emplacements pour les ssd.
J'ai déja commandé un mercury 120 Go,je pense rajouter un mercury 40 go  comme disque de travail pour photoshop ;Choix judicieux ou inutile ?


----------



## PO_ (18 Octobre 2010)

40 Go, c'est bien peu. Je me demande si la dépense en vaut la peine . Ça te revient à combien les 2 SSD mercury ?

PArce qu'en ce moment, chez grosbill micro, il y a un 256 GO Crucial (pas le C300 hélas), en promo à 299 &#8364;TTC


----------



## esquisse1 (18 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Ça te revient à combien les 2 SSD mercury ?


294  fdpin


----------



## PO_ (18 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> 294  fdpin



oui, ça va encore, mais bon, je persiste à penser qu'un second, de 40 Go, c'est peu ...

T'as un lien pour que je voie les perfs, parce des mercury, il semble y en avoir plusieurs


----------



## esquisse1 (18 Octobre 2010)

J'ai trouvé ça concernant le mercury :

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...w&id=536&Itemid=99999999&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## cherryblue (18 Octobre 2010)

40 gigas c'est un peu juste non ?

il y a mes perfs QuickBench pour le Mercury là  : http://forums.macg.co/6836702-post59.html


----------



## esquisse1 (18 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> 40 gigas c'est un peu juste non ?
> 
> il y a mes perfs QuickBench pour le Mercury là  : http://forums.macg.co/6836702-post59.html


Je pensais l'utiliser comme disque de travail photoshop,mais il semblerait que 2 hdd en raid 0 fassent mieux en perf que le ssd (quelqu'il soit)SAUF si ils sont aussi en raid,et là,j'abandonne....


----------



## cherryblue (18 Octobre 2010)

le raid 0 ne fait pas mieux que le ssd. (et j'imagine qu'un raid 0 de ssd doit dépoter  )

regarde, j'ai un raid 0 (logiciel donc sur le mac pro) avec 2 Western Digital Green de 1 To
Ok tu as des pointes à plus de 280 mais globalement t'es bien en dessous du ssd Mercury

Mais c'est vrai que c'est au dessus de pas mal de ssd (à réfléchir donc, ça montre que le ssd n'est pas forcément toujours le meilleur choix...)


----------



## PO_ (18 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Je pensais l'utiliser comme disque de travail photoshop,mais il semblerait que 2 hdd en raid 0 fassent mieux en perf que le ssd (quelqu'il soit)SAUF si ils sont aussi en raid,et là,j'abandonne....



Ça, je peux te dire que c'est faux. J'ai un RAID 0 de 3 disques de 1 To, et j'ai pas l'impression que le débit ait augmenté dans les proportions espérées. Après, tout dépend de la qualité du SSD. Les performances des divers SSD varient, à ce que j'ai vu dans un ordre de 1 à 6 (au moins). EN plus, au fil du remplissage d'un disque dur, ou d'un RAID 0 de disque dur, les performances baissent. C'est pourquoi, j'ai choisi un RAID de 3x 1To, pour rester le plus longtemps possible dans le premier tiers de chacun des disques (partie le plus rapide). Mais maintenant, j'en suis à 50 % d'occupation ...

Pour un RAID de SSD, il est impératif de disposer d'une interface SATA3, que je n'ai pas sur mon MacPro 2008. Je verrais ce que ça donne avec le SATA de la Carte mère, et au besoin, j'installerais une carte SATA sur un port PCI ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h15 ----------




cherryblue a dit:


> le raid 0 ne fait pas mieux que le ssd. (et j'imagine qu'un raid 0 de ssd doit dépoter  )
> 
> regarde, j'ai un raid 0 (logiciel donc sur le mac pro) avec 2 Western Digital Green de 1 To
> Ok tu as des pointes à plus de 280 mais globalement t'es bien en dessous du ssd Mercury
> ...



absolument. c'est pourquoi, je viens seulement d'acheter un SSD, et c'est pourquoi j'ai choisi le Crucial C300 qui est parmi les plus rapides du moment (peut-être le plus rapide d'ailleurs).

et c'est d'ailleurs dommage de constater que les SSD choisis pas Apple sont des Toshiba, et qu'ils sont loin d'être parmi les meilleurs.


----------



## cherryblue (18 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Pour un RAID de SSD, il est impératif de disposer d'une interface SATA3, que je n'ai pas sur mon MacPro 2008. Je verrais ce que ça donne avec le SATA de la Carte mère, et au besoin, j'installerais une carte SATA sur un port PCI ..



pourquoi ça ? Tu peux très bien faire du raid 0 avec 2 ou 3 SSD  avec un mac pro 2008. En raid 0 les débits s'additionnent (pas tout à fait en fait mais quasiment). Si tu mets des ssd qui ont un débit inférieur à 300Mo/s (SATA II) tu peux très bien arriver à des débit de plus 500Mo/s en SATA II, chaque disque étant relié à un BUS SATA distinct et ayant toute la bande passante pour lui. En revanche le SATA III devient nécessaire si tu utilises un seul disque SSD ayant un débit qui peut saturer le SATA II (ton Crucial C300 doit pas être loin de saturer le SATA II d'ailleurs)


----------



## PO_ (19 Octobre 2010)

Si tu es sûr de ça, c'est tout bon, alors. Je pensais que les 2 prises de la carte mère pouvaient éventuellement être sur le même bus SATA et donc se partageraient le débit. Le C300 que j'ai commandé est donné pour un débit max en lecture de  355 Mo/s (mais je suis méfiant sur les spécifications officielles).

J'ose pas imaginer un RAID de 2 de ces bestioles ...  va va voom ;-)


----------



## Asopuma (19 Octobre 2010)

Il y a apparemment un plafond vers 600 Mo/s sur l'ensemble des ports SATA des Mac Pro. Donc inutile de faire un raid 0 avec plus de 2 SSD, le débit n'augmente pas beaucoup avec 3 ou plus.
Pour dépasser cette limite, il faut rajouter une carte d'extension SATA.


----------



## cherryblue (19 Octobre 2010)

donc si on résume bien, et si on se base sur une config qui cherche à tirer partie d'un maximum de débit (je dis pas qui'il y a une utilité à la chose, c'est simplement pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire)

en SATA II, comme l'est le Mac Pro. 
1 - avoir un seul disque SSD d'un débit supérieur à 290 Mo/s est un mauvais choix car il va saturer le bus SATA II (indiqué à 300Mo/s théorique mais un peu en-dessous en réalité)
2 - dans ce cas, il vaut mieux opter pour un RAID 0 de 2 SSD de débit moindre qui bénéficieront du plein débit sur leur port SATA respectif. On peut donc espérer monter aux alentours de 500Mo/s avec 2 SSD de 250Mo/s
3 - la limite indiqué par Asopuma montre que l'ajout de plus de 2 SSD en RAID 0 ne sert à rien puisqu'on atteint la limite cumulée de 600Mo/s sur l'ensemble des ports SATA autorisée par le Mac Pro. ça renvoie au point 1 également : un raid 0 de 2 SSD de débit > à 290 Mo/s va saturer l'ensemble SATA

Conclusion : à quand du SATA III sur la Mac Pro pour profiter pleinement des débits des nouveaux SSD qui atteignent ou dépassent la limite du 300Mo/s ?


----------



## Asopuma (19 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> Conclusion : à quand du SATA III sur la Mac Pro pour profiter pleinement des débits des nouveaux SSD qui atteignent ou dépassent la limite du 300Mo/s ?


Il y a bien quelques modèles de cartes d'extension SATA III au format PCI-E mais on ne peut pas booter sur Mac OS avec un disque relié avec ces cartes, donc ça limite un peu l'intérêt.


----------



## PO_ (19 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> donc si on résume bien, et si on se base sur une config qui cherche à tirer partie d'un maximum de débit (je dis pas qui'il y a une utilité à la chose, c'est simplement pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire)
> 
> en SATA II, comme l'est le Mac Pro.
> 1 - avoir un seul disque SSD d'un débit supérieur à 290 Mo/s est un mauvais choix car il va saturer le bus SATA II (indiqué à 300Mo/s théorique mais un peu en-dessous en réalité)
> ...



j'étais persuadé que les nouveaux MacPro étaient déjà en SATA 3, et, vérification faite, ce n'est pas le cas ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Asopuma a dit:


> Il y a bien quelques modèles de cartes d'extension SATA III au format PCI-E mais on ne peut pas booter sur Mac OS avec un disque relié avec ces cartes, donc ça limite un peu l'intérêt.



Chez MAc Way, les cartes pour Mac Pro avec 4 connecteurs eSATA sont assez chères   : 279 . elles sont en SATA 2


----------



## Asopuma (19 Octobre 2010)

> Chez MAc Way, les cartes pour Mac Pro avec 4 connecteurs eSATA sont assez chères   : 279 &#8364;. elles sont en SATA 2


Oui mais elles permettent de booter sur Mac OS et on peut les utiliser avec des boîtiers externes multi-disques donc un must si on a besoin de capacités de stockage un peu délirantes.
Avec 2 cartes de ce type et 4 bons SSD, on peut obtenir un débit en lecture qui flirte avec le Go/s. :love:


----------



## esquisse1 (19 Octobre 2010)

Ce fil devient de plus en plus pointu ! 
Bon,pour ma part,j'attends toujours l'arrivée de mon MP .
En attendant,je commande chez Macsells  
Finalement,j'opte pur un 2éme Mercury,celui ci sera un 60 Go,que je mettrais avec un hdd de 2To pour TM dans la 2 eme baie optique.Le 1er ssd de 120 Go sera dans un icy box adapter dans la première baie.Il me restera alors 3 emplacements libres pour le futur.
Je devrais recevoir tout ça sous une quinzaine.....


----------



## Asopuma (20 Octobre 2010)

Une nouvelle offre sera bientôt dispo pour l'environnement Mac Pro : les SSD au format PCI-E.
OCZ commercialise déjà une gamme de SSD sous la forme de carte PCI-E 4x mais elle n'est pas compatible Mac OS.
Une nouvelle société, AngelBird vient d'annoncer un système de carte  format PCI-E sur lequel on peut rajouter jusqu'à 4 disques SSD SATA II de la  même marque équipés de contrôleur Sandforce SF 1200. La carte PCI-E semble se  comporter comme un contrôleur RAID0 et avec 4 SSD 120 Go on obtient une configuration équivalente à un SSD de 480 Go  avec un débit de l'ordre du Go/s, pour un tarif de plus de 1200 .
Ca reste compétitif par rapport à 4 SSD 120 Go + 2 cartes eSATA qui permettent d'obtenir sensiblement les mêmes performances et en plus ça laisse 1 port PCI-E libre ainsi que tous les baies disques et pas besoin de disques externes.

Ces produits devraient être dispo le mois prochain.


----------



## esquisse1 (20 Octobre 2010)

Asopuma a dit:


> Une nouvelle offre sera bientôt dispo pour l'environnement Mac Pro : les SSD au format PCI-E.
> OCZ commercialise déjà une gamme de SSD sous la forme de carte PCI-E 4x mais elle n'est pas compatible Mac OS.
> Une nouvelle société, AngelBird vient d'annoncer un système de carte  format PCI-E sur lequel on peut rajouter jusqu'à 4 disques SSD SATA II de la  même marque équipés de contrôleur Sandforce SF 1200. La carte PCI-E semble se  comporter comme un contrôleur RAID0 et avec 4 SSD 120 Go on obtient une configuration équivalente à un SSD de 480 Go  avec un débit de l'ordre du Go/s, pour un* tarif de plus de 1200 *.
> Ca reste compétitif par rapport à 4 SSD 120 Go + 2 cartes eSATA qui permettent d'obtenir sensiblement les mêmes performances et en plus ça laisse 1 port PCI-E libre ainsi que tous les baies disques et pas besoin de disques externes.
> ...


Ah ouais,quand même......


----------



## esquisse1 (22 Octobre 2010)

Je vais chercher mon MP mardi ! 
Bon,je sais ,ça n'intéresse que moi .
Mes ssd sont partis des USA,donc leur installation pas avant une dizaine de jours.
Au final ,le MP 2008 me coute 1000 .
Je pense avoir des questions à vous poser dès mardi .
Bref,j'suis content :love:.........


----------



## PO_ (24 Octobre 2010)

1000 &#8364;, c'est vraiment la bonne affaire. Peut-être pas l'affaire de l'année (quoique ? ), mais un excellent deal ...

TU vas te régaler.


----------



## esquisse1 (26 Octobre 2010)

De retour....sur mon MP ,je l'ai eu aujourd'hui,et ça tombe bien,le ssd de macsells est arrivé (seulement 1 semaine avec USPS )
Aucun problème pour l'install du ssd dans une baie,(le second ssd ira dans le lecteur optique,ça risque d'être plus chaud ).
Install propre de snow sur le ssd........ca va très vite !,le PMG5,c'est un escargot  à côté! (vous me l'aviez dit  ,je le constate de mes yeux  )
Plus qu'a installer les applis..........


----------



## cherryblue (30 Octobre 2010)

1 semaine c'est top. et donc tu as évité les taxes ?


----------



## esquisse1 (30 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> 1 semaine c'est top. et donc tu as évité les taxes ?



yep 
En revanche,ma deuxieme commande passée un jour après la première (reçue) n'est toujours pas arrivée


----------



## cherryblue (30 Octobre 2010)

regarde dans ton suivi où ça en est. Si ça se trouve c'est bloqué en douanes... C'est mon cas. Même en passant par USPS. J'ai un lecteur blu-ray LG et de la RAM visiblement bloqués depuis le 2 jours  
Donc USPS, ça doit dépendre de la taille / poids du colis, où bien il y a des contrôles aléatoires

sinon content du mac pro ? Je crois que le mac pro 2008 est ma meilleure machine depuis longtemps. A l'époque, elle coutait moins de 3000 euros (2700 il me semble) alors que l'entrée de gamme aujourd'hui est plus cher. Elle a déjà presque 3 ans et pense que je vais la garder des années, donc un super investissement en fait. gonflée en RAM et avec un ssd, elle dépote vraiment. J'ai un DELL qui lui a bien veilli en 3 ans et que j'ai dû revendre, pourtant payé à l'époque prêt de 2000 euros donc quand on dit que MAC est cher, c'est à relativiser


----------



## esquisse1 (30 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> regarde dans ton suivi où ça en est.
> 
> 
> sinon content du mac pro ? r


Pour le suivi USPS,je n'en ai pas (à moins de demander un n° de colis chez OWC?)

Pour le mac pro,ben....c'est tout simplement le bonheur :love:
Je ne l'ai pas essayé avant d'avoir mis le ssd dans la machine,donc je ne peux pas comparer avant/après le ssd.
Je suis passé directement du PMG5 2x1,8 GHz,4Go de ram au MP 2008 + ssd mercury,8 Go de ram (en gros je suis passé d'une trotinette à une moto ),j'ai fais le bench comme toi,et j'ai les mêmes résultats,en un mot c'est excellent.J'ai déplacé mon home sur un HD interne.Comme je travaille essentiellement sur Photoshop CS5,In Design 5,et Lightroom3,j'ai pu constater une réactivité hallucinante avec ces 3 logiciels là(je n'y etais pas habitué).Je n'ai plus qu'a installer mon deuxieme ssd de 60 Go(quand il arrivera) comme  disque de travail Photoshop & catalogue Lightroom. 
Bref,j'avais lu ici & là qu'un MP 2008 boosté en ram et avec un ssd n'avait pas à rougir face aux modèles plus récents,je veux bien le croire même si je n'ai pas travaillé sur des modèles 2009/2010.


----------

